# Shaq On Kobe's 5th Ring



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> @THE_REAL_SHAQ Congratulations Kobe, u deserve it. U played great. Enjoy it man enjoy it. I know what ur sayin "Shaq how my [expletive] taste"


http://twitter.com/THE_REAL_SHAQ


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

ha. wow. thats awesome!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Shaq really wants to finish his career here. but Kobe won't ever allow that too happen. its what happens when you carry things too far as Shaq did with his big mouth.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

good to see Shaq showing class


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Did you guys hear what Kobe said in post-game about this championship ring: *"Just Got 1 more than Shaq"*


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah, I thought he was over that, but I guess Kobe really doesnt ever let **** go.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> Shaq really wants to finish his career here. but Kobe won't ever allow that too happen. its what happens when you carry things too far as Shaq did with his big mouth.


Got that right. I couldn't stand his mouth when he was here.

He's just a fat **** chasing a ring now. He got lucky to be teamed with D-Wade, who should have won TWO MVP awards for his finals series in 2006. Shaq didn't do **** in that series.

Then he nearly brought the entire Phoenix franchise down the drain last year. And now this year, couldn't do **** on Cleveland. He's done. We don't need him here, unless he wants to provide security.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

That tweet is exactly what he said last year after the Lakers beat Orlando. Word for word. It was clearly a calculated message by Shaq. Don't let it fool you, Kobe's comments in the press conference bothered him. I respect him for not saying something back and escalating it though.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Look at Shaq trying to suck up. Need a job buddy? :lol:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

elcap15 said:


> Yeah, I thought he was over that, but I guess Kobe really doesnt ever let **** go.


Mamba never forgets and doesn't get caught up in media. He let his game talk.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

If Shaq wants to come back and play for the league minimum while coming off the bench, I say sign him up Mitch.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I have a feeling he will approach the lakers this off-season. Especially if Lebron leaves, I mean who the hell wants to live in Cleveland.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Kyle said:


> If Shaq wants to come back and play for the league minimum while coming off the bench, I say sign him up Mitch.


Why? He's not better than DJ Mbenga.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I wouldnt risk destroying the teams chemistry. No Shaq.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> I wouldnt risk destroying the teams chemistry. No Shaq.


Exactly.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Definitely no Shaq, he's finished anyway.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> I wouldnt risk destroying the teams chemistry. No Shaq.


Agreed, he would the ruin the team chemistry, keep him away.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Not too much loyalty for Shaq, who won the lakers 3 championships.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Shaq will follow Lebron I bet.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

mo76 said:


> Not too much loyalty for Shaq, who won the lakers 3 championships.


u kiddding me? loyalty for shaq? after he was traded he talked **** about LA and its fans. and we're supposed to be loyal to him? the ****? oh and because he was so heroic and made such a big sacrifice for us? what the **** did he do, he won a title right? not like he put his life at risk to save the entire city or something. shaq is a bad teammate, shaq is a bad employee, shaq is a bad husband, shaq in general is just a bad person. so **** shaq. if you consider his talent and abilities, to jump through 5 teams in your career means that people don't want you in spite of your physical abilities... because he's a ****ty employee/teammate.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

mo76 said:


> Not too much loyalty for Shaq, who won the lakers 3 championships.


Lakers don't need drama. PERIOD


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

mo76 said:


> Not too much loyalty for Shaq, who won the lakers 3 championships.


"He" didn't win jack ****.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Cap said:


> "He" didn't win jack sh!T.


So your saying the lakers would have won those 3 championships without shaq? OK. 

I say, if shaq wants to come back and to sit next to Kareem in a blazer at Laker home games, he's earned the right.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

No, that's really not what I'm saying.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

mo76 said:


> So your saying the lakers would have won those 3 championships without shaq? OK.
> 
> I say, if shaq wants to come back and to sit next to Kareem in a blazer at Laker home games, he's earned the right.


He did if he didnt insult everyone on his way out of town. His antics arent worth it. He wouldnt play a lot but he would sure have a lot of opinions of the people who do play


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> He did if he didnt insult everyone on his way out of town. His antics arent worth it. He wouldnt play a lot but he would sure have a lot of opinions of the people who do play


nah screw that.. on top of insulting everyone on his way out, he was a lazy fatass who demanded all the attention (in spite of being a lazy fatass). dr. buss even invited shaq (a few years after he was traded) for dinner and shaq rejected the offer.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

afobisme said:


> nah screw that.. on top of insulting everyone on his way out, *he was a lazy fatass who demanded all the attention *(in spite of being a lazy fatass). dr. buss even invited shaq (a few years after he was traded) for dinner and shaq rejected the offer.


I will never complain about his play for LA...even if it was out of shape November play, or "I heal on company time" play....dude was the biggest piece of 3 rings for us

I googled you Dr. Buss dinner, didnt find anything


----------

